
Revealed: Afghan war horrors, via Wikileaks - monkeygrinder
http://blogs.computerworld.com/16592/revealed_afghan_war_horrors_via_wikileaks?source=rss_blogs
======
novon
This is this generation's version of the Vietnam war coverage, since TV
reports can't be trusted anymore.

------
Jake541
So far I haven't encountered anything that wasn't publicly-available knowledge
already.

For example, the Pakistani intelligence agency is well-known for harboring Al
Qaeda sympathizers.

This is why the Pakistan government was largely left out of the loop during
the Battle of Tora Bora. In fact, its been hypothesized by many Army and CIA
officials that ISI personnel likely helped Bin Laden escape and provided him
safe passage into Pakistan.

------
metamemetics
The wikileaks reports do not seem very damaging to the U.S. Both U.S. and
international news seems to be focusing heavily on Pakistan and Hamid Gul.

